# Golf ICE



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just about finished my system. SQ and maximum use of unused space was the main requirement.

The Becker Mexico pro head unit










Lit up (crap photo as i left the cam on auto settings)










The view in the boot - DLS A4 on show










Crossovers for the Focals in the side panel










Boot carpet lifted. Signal wiring still not complete and further boot panel damping to do. The JL sub sits under the spare wheel and raises the boot carpet by about 2"










and the sub itself - a 10W3 sits on the under side. slot fed against the rear of the boot.










Sounds nice too 

James.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Very neat job!.....have you considered a career change?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Class act James. The head unit is eons better in styling than the majority of fussy jap units. Neat and well executed.

Give us the full kit list and spec.......and cost?


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

Very nice mate, How does the sub sound in the spare wheel well, never thought of putting in there before!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nicely done, particularly the sub under the spare wheel. Was anything in that space before, i.e. toolkit?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers guys -

Full spec is

Becker Mexico Pro CD

DLS A4 4 channel amp.

Focal Polykevlar 165 components

JL Audio Stealthbox (10in 10W03 sub)

'Brown Bread' Panel damping in doors and boot. Â

Ixos, Chord and QED cabling. I was going to get it installed, but couldnt resist doing it myself, but the worst bit was laying all the cables. Apart from the amp on show everything is behind original panels and even the 4 gauge power cable runs in the VW trunking and unless the battery cover is removed, all looks standard.



















I'm still running the sub in, so gain and crossover settings aren't quite finished yet. The DLS amp runs the front channels in stereo, crossover over at about 80hz, the sub bridged off the rear channels.

The sub works very well in the boot floor. JL designed it, taking into account the boundary effect of the rear of the boot, the loading of the bass unit firing at the boot floor and the transfer function of the car so it kicks very nicely - its not groundshaking bass, but well defined and tight. The Spare wheel sits above it and the tool kit is in a bag that sits in the side compartment with the crossovers and bottle of oil. The only difference is the boot floor is raised by about 2in - as i wanted to keep the spare wheel, but it just looks like a 4 motion boot now Â


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> The sub works very well in the boot floor. JL designed it, taking into account the boundary effect of the rear of the boot, the loading of the bass unit firing at the boot floor and the transfer function of the car so it kicks very nicely - its not groundshaking bass, but well defined and tight. The Spare wheel sits above it and the tool kit is in a bag that sits in the side compartment with the crossovers and bottle of oil. The only difference is the boot floor is raised by about 2in - as i wanted to keep the spare wheel, but it just looks like a 4 motion boot now Â


That looks great. I bet the sound is brilliant.

I looked at one of these subs when I had my V6 4motion, but unfortunately it wouldnt fit, cos of the already raised boot...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

How much did the components come to - I'm guessing between Â£1200-Â£1500, without fitting?

I take it that the Becker Mexico has a CD player within the head unit - do you have a changer as well?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Will you be at Interpro Rob ?


I'm hoping so, although I've planned to go to Santa Pod GTI Festival the same day. If there's any chance of rain that day, I'll definitely be there.

Rob


----------

